

Swiss lawyer for whistleblower Edward Snowden - dan_bk
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nzz.ch%2Fnzzas%2Fnzz-am-sonntag%2Fschweizer-anwalt-fuer-whistleblower-edward-snowden-1.18347134&edit-text=

======
dan_bk
Article in German (original): [http://www.nzz.ch/nzzas/nzz-am-
sonntag/schweizer-anwalt-fuer...](http://www.nzz.ch/nzzas/nzz-am-
sonntag/schweizer-anwalt-fuer-whistleblower-edward-snowden-1.18347134)

